# Shoal Outdoors for a Polaris Ranger



## Aggieross05 (Nov 1, 2011)

Has anyone, that lives in Texas, bought one from them? Their prices are low, I understand it will cost me some money to get it here but they still beat everyone around Houston (and Hoffpaur). I know they don't title the vehicle in Texas and was just wondering how your experience was.


----------



## daniel044 (May 21, 2013)

I had a buddy buy one from them with no hassles. I know 2 contacts in Texas that will compete with their prices. 

Blake Flanagan - Woods Cycle Country in New Braunsfels 
Phillip Orange - Team Mancuso Powersports


----------



## reload56 (Apr 6, 2012)

I bought my Ranger from them last year, handled everything by phone, drove over, signed papers and was good to go. No issues. Good people to deal with!


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

Polaris fun center in Bryan/CS got me close enough to Shoals pricing to make it worth my while to keep my money in Texas. Give Mike a call, tell him you've priced shoals and see if he can match or get you close


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Aggieross05 said:


> Has anyone, that lives in Texas, bought one from them? Their prices are low, I understand it will cost me some money to get it here but they still beat everyone around Houston (and Hoffpaur). I know they don't title the vehicle in Texas and was just wondering how your experience was.


I just did it in April. If you do it call and ask for Tyler Skinner. I bought my Ranger and had it shipped to my front door. I gave my local dealer a chance to compete and he didn't want to play. DA salesman was trying to tell me that I would have to pay sales tax once I got it registered in Texas. Not true, less than a 100$ and a trip to the tax office and I had my title coming in the mail.


----------



## TexasRenegade (Feb 2, 2015)

How is their pricing compared to others?


----------



## jkennedy26 (Jan 2, 2012)

I got mine from there. No problems, delivered to my door.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

TexasRenegade said:


> How is their pricing compared to others?


Call Tyler and ask him for a price on a unit. Shipping will be +-700$ to the Houston area. With their low price and no sales tax most local dealers can't compete.

Sent from my iPhone6 using TapatalkPro


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggieross05 (Nov 1, 2011)

ended up using Shoals outdoor sports and everything went well...great prices and easy to deal with, no hidden costs.


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2004)

Maybe I'm missing something...not challenging anybody...but how can a dealer in Alabama offer a better deal to a Texas resident than a high-volume Texas dealer? Who's paying for the shipping? Enlighten me, please. I have been thinking of upgrading my 2013 Polaris 800 Crew.


----------



## DR_Smith (Jul 20, 2016)

Not trying to hijack, but has anyone bought from del rio power sports in del rio or eagle pass? They have the upgrade ranch packages from them with racks and all that. There prices have seemed to be pretty good. Do they compete with shoal?


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Maybe I'm missing something...not challenging anybody...but how can a dealer in Alabama offer a better deal to a Texas resident than a high-volume Texas dealer? Who's paying for the shipping? Enlighten me, please. I have been thinking of upgrading my 2013 Polaris 800 Crew.


Shoals is a volume dealer plus there is no sales tax. I paid shipping of 700 back in April. It was shipped via auto transport to my front door. I don't remember the exact details of the deal but I do know I gave my local dealer a chance to compete and he didn't even want to try, said he couldn't get close to Shoal's number. I think his sales price (before tax) was higher than my OTD (including shipping) price at Shoals.

I have seen a couple of people post on Facebook that a dealer or 2 in Texas will get close to Shoals, possibly Mancuso as mentioned above.

If you start shopping around you at least owe it to yourself to call them for a quote. It is a no bs, no hidden charges, no smoke and mirrors operation.


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Folks just an FYI on the Sales Tax/User Tax deal.


The dealer is not required by law to collect a sales/user tax on an out of state purchase, the responsibility to collect/remit is on you the buyer. One day somebody selling ATV'S/UTV's is going to get tired of losing sales to out of state dealers and they will alert the comptrollers office.

When the dust settles and the audit is over the TX State Comptrollers office will be in contact to collect the tax and additional fines.

I have had my dealings with them and would not be bragging about how you did not pay the tax.

Just saying...

John


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

jtburf said:


> Folks just an FYI on the Sales Tax/User Tax deal.
> 
> The dealer is not required by law to collect a sales/user tax on an out of state purchase, the responsibility to collect/remit is on you the buyer. One day somebody selling ATV'S/UTV's is going to get tired of losing sales to out of state dealers and they will alert the comptrollers office.
> 
> ...


Sorry John, that is just not true, in fact that sounds about like the Texas dealers scare tactics they use to try to keep people from buying out of state. There is nothing to "alert" the authorities about, this is perfectly legal process. Now, if you try to make it street legal then yes, you will have to pay the taxes (see YellowSkeeter's post in the 4x4 forum).

Alabama does not title ATV's, they will ship you an MCO with your unit. You then take your MCO and TX DMV form 130-U to the tax assessor's office. Pay your 28$ (they never even ask how much you paid) and then your title will appear in the mail in a few weeks.


----------



## DR_Smith (Jul 20, 2016)

Great info. I sent a price request to shoals and I can pretty much walk out the door with an 800 crew XP EPS for a little more then a 570 crew in Tx at dealers I checked. Several K difference! It will
Make a good wkend vacation in a few months!


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

DR_Smith said:


> Great info. I sent a price request to shoals and I can pretty much walk out the door with an 800 crew XP EPS for a little more then a 570 crew in Tx at dealers I checked. Several K difference! It will
> 
> Make a good wkend vacation in a few months!


I forgot to mention, and this applies to Harris County, not sure about your location, but be sure they send the MCO in a timely manner and don't lolligag getting down to the tax assessor's office. They start charging a penalty if you don't get it registered by a certain time. I waited 2 or 3 weeks and ended up paying about 80$ instead of the 28$

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DR_Smith (Jul 20, 2016)

Do you HAVE to get it registered? I was going to drive and pick it up just to make a wkend get away with wife out of it.
I'm in Victoria so just south of Houston.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

DR_Smith said:


> Do you HAVE to get it registered? I was going to drive and pick it up just to make a wkend get away with wife out of it.
> I'm in Victoria so just south of Houston.


I don't think you are necessarily registering the Ranger, you are just getting it titled, which you will want if you sell in the future.


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

You are not registering it you are titling (offroad use only) the machine. you have 30 days I think? . It is a state law, not sure how everything applies when buying out of state. Other wise you pay penalty for the time period you are late. 
If you want to register it for on road use and get a plate you will have to apply for an on road title which you will have to follow the steps layed out by yellowsketter in another thread. This may be a difficult process trying to find a tax office that will do it. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## DR_Smith (Jul 20, 2016)

Got it! For there prices, I am considering getting a 170 for little girl also! Haha! I highly recommend looking there after just the few emails I have had with them and the price!


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

DR_Smith said:


> Got it! For there prices, I am considering getting a 170 for little girl also! Haha! I highly recommend looking there after just the few emails I have had with them and the price!


Yep, that's why I spread the word every chance I get. They are always worth a phone call just to check prices.


----------



## TexasRenegade (Feb 2, 2015)

After getting quotes from them a few months ago I'm planning on getting a 6x6 Ranger from them when I decide to pull the trigger. Haven't found anyone willing to touch their prices, and sounds like a decent excuse for a road trip.


----------



## DR_Smith (Jul 20, 2016)

over night stop in new Orleans or Biloxi MS cant hurt anyone either!


----------



## B&C (Jul 23, 2010)

Is anyone aware a similar Kawasaki dealer?


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

DR_Smith said:


> over night stop in new Orleans or Biloxi MS cant hurt anyone either!


Yes it can. You could wind up robbed and dead in New Orleans. Or not. No telling.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------

